# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Last van Rosacea?

## gideonp

Dag allemaal,

In het kader van mijn extra onderzoek aan de HvA in Amsterdam doe ik in opdracht van de HvA en een externe organisatie onderzoek naar Rosacea in Nederland. Zoals algemeen bekend zijn er weinig oplossingen voor Rosacea. Door middel van dit onderzoek wil ik het probleem duidelijk in kaart brengen en kijken of er harder gewerkt kan worden aan een oplossing.

Je doet me dus een groot plezier door deel te nemen aan de enquête. Dus heb je regelmatig last van Rosacea? Vul dan mijn enquête in. De enquete is anoniem.

Tevens maak je kans op een Bol.com cadeaubon t.w.v. 25,- !

Alvast hartelijk dan voor het invullen van de enquête.

www.thesistools.com/rosacea

----------


## Luuss0404

Succes met je onderzoek!
Kan hem helaas niet invullen, want gebruik geen rosacea... hopelijk krijg je wel voldoende reacties van anderen!

----------

